# Epiphone Wildkat vs Dot



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I googled this and nothing really came up. 

What are the major differences between these two guitars. I know the wildkat has the bigsby and the p90's but the dot can come that way also. Are there any other major differences between the 2 guitars?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Are Wildkats fully hollow?

The body thickness of the Dot might be slightly less.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, from what I can tell looking at pictures and a bit of reading, the wildkat is mahogony body, it only has the single cut. And it has the bigsby. I can't tell if it is perhaps a bit smaller than the dot. But they don't advertise body size, just scale length and materials pups etc...

According to the epiphone website both are semi's


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

A friend of mine has a Wildcat -- it's significantly smaller than the Dot, more or less the size of a Les Paul


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

markxander said:


> A friend of mine has a Wildcat -- it's significantly smaller than the Dot, more or less the size of a Les Paul


I've owned both... they're very different... The Wildkat is smaller but just as heavy... because it's smaller I think it loses some of the air or resonance you get playing with a DOT when the amp's turned up and you get that feedback loop going between the guitar and amp. They seemed equally well built to me, but the DOT just seemed to have more personality; the Wildkat looks cool but it didn't feel to me like it had a niche to fill... it's basically a slightly wider LP with a Bigsby and an F-hole...

FTR, I don't own either any more...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, well I already have a Les Paul semi hollow so I will be looking for a dot with p90's.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn, there are too many styles of semi hollow/hollows on the epiphone site. forgot about the Casino, and Casino coupe, 339, Swingster, Sheraton.... holy moly


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I think the Epi 339 is a lot of guitar for the $$$. 

Also, the basic Epi Dot can often be found used for very little.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I was looking at that 339, something tells me it's closer to the size I want. I think I may find the 335 may be a little bigger than I want. On holidays next week so I'm going to hit l&m see the different sizes between the casino, the Sheraton, the 335 and 339


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But the sale is today and tomorrow


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

And I'm at work..... Both days

I've read the 339 is pretty small, it's 3/4 size, so I think somewhere in the middle. I'm going to have to pick them up and try them out. Then I'll look for something used.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

There is a used Epi 339 with hard shell case in Toronto for $480.00 (Kijiji).
I am not affiliated with the seller in any way.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I hate driving to someone house only to find out it "isn't the guitar you were looking for". I'm going to compare the Casino, the Casino coupe, the Sheraton the 335 and 339 and see what feels best in my hands...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I find the 339 to be awkwardly small. As for Sheraton VS Dot, one has a wide, thin neck while the other has a thick, narrower neck. You'll have to try them out!

I love my dot.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just read that the Casino Coupe is a 339 size. The Shereton is a 335 size....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> I just read that the Casino Coupe is a 339 size. The Shereton is a 335 size....


The Sheraton is a dolled up Dot. Both 335 guitars


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Is a casino a 335 as well?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There appears to be a dot in hamilton for 400 cherry red...but it has humbuckers

There is a black dot for 450 with a marshall ss amp as well.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

The Casino doesn't have a centre block, so it's fully-hollow rather than semi-hollow like a 335. (The Coupe model as well.) I serviced both a Dot and a Casino Coupe in the past month-and-a-half, and sound-wise, they're not much different. Little bit more feedback from the Casino, little bit more top-end from the Dot, but that could just be a case-by-case sort of thing.

Regarding the Dot/Wildkat, the Dot is a lot bigger, so there's more air to move inside the body. The Wildkat kind of fills the niche between a Dot/335/Sheraton/Riviera and a Les Paul. Bit of the best of both worlds, but also does its own thing.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a Wildkat and Flamekat, the body is similar to a chambered Les Paul it is CNC'd solid mahogany single cut, slightly larger than a LP, with a center block left unrouted the top is laminated maple. To get the most out of a Wildkat it does need to be rewired. The stock wiring harness is 9-10 feet of wire, I made a harness with at most 3ft of braided shield. Wildkats are fun to play have their own personality and are quite unique and a good value, and a great value used.

I also have 3 different 339's, again they are slightly larger than a LP it 's a classic semi-hollow construction laminate maple top and body with a center block. I have a Black Royale with Alnico Classic pups, an Ultra with ProBuckers and a Piezo and the newest is the Pelham Blue P90 Pro with some really nice P90's and is the least expensive 339 in production. The P90 Pro is a guitar I would recommend to anyone big or small, old or young, beginner or pro and for any style of music. It is as close to the perfect guitar as you can get in my opinion if you need some versatility in your instrument.

As always the best thing is to let your hands and your ears be the judge.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

It might be a bit rich but there is an Epiphone BB King Lucille at Spaceman in Ottawa. It looks really nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

keep upper fret access in mind if you consider a casino vs casino coupe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

notjoeaverage brings up a very important fact about the stock wiring.
it will have to go. along with the mini pots.

keep an open mind for other brands as well.
I have an Ibby AS 120 with stock super 58's and full 
size pots that I would put up against any stock Epi.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

anyone own a Hagstrom Viking?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

drool....


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> anyone own a Hagstrom Viking?


I noodled around with several Hagstrom's lately. Didn't like anything about them in comparison to the Epi 335/9's. I thought they paled to the Epis


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks Scotty, the hagstrom looks nice. I like the british racing green color. I have a feeling I am going to be looking for a casino for the p90's. I know you can get the dots with p90's but they are more rare.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is a blue Tokai with humbuckers and bigsby style vibrato 5 minutes away from my house that went on Kijiji today. Emailed the guy and someone is coming by tonight to check it out. Hopefully is still there tomorrow. Stupid me opted for the 90 bucks an hour tonight when i could have stayed home and got straight time. LOL FML...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

laristotle, is yours a chinese or korean made?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> There is a blue Tokai with humbuckers and bigsby style vibrato 5 minutes away from my house that went on Kijiji today. Emailed the guy and someone is coming by tonight to check it out. Hopefully is still there tomorrow. Stupid me opted for the 90 bucks an hour tonight when i could have stayed home and got straight time. LOL FML...


Be cautious about fake Tokais. They might be fine guitars...just don't pay top dollar for one.
*Here is an old thread (with additional internal links) about fake Tokais ...AKA Fakais.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....-canadians-is-this-a-fakai.54109/#post-462225
http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....-canadians-is-this-a-fakai.54109/#post-462225*

Looking forward to pics of your new guitar...hopefully!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> laristotle, is yours a chinese or korean made?


MIK


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hmm, well I did notice that the guy says it is a tokai, but he doesn't show the headstock. Accident or not? I keep checking the electric forum waiting for an NGD thread showing this one. LOL


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

greco said:


> Be cautious about fake Tokais. They might be fine guitars...just don't pay top dollar for one.
> *Here is an old thread (with additional internal links) about fake Tokais ...AKA Fakais.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....-canadians-is-this-a-fakai.54109/#post-462225*
> ...


All the links in that thread are dead. Dead I tells ya!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> All the links in that thread are dead. Dead I tells ya!


OOOPS...Sorry. I didn't take the time to check.
The GC forum was hacked by ISIS or some terrorist group (I mean it!!)
Maybe we lost the linked threads at that time

Hopefully some of the other info in the thread will be interesting/helpful.

It looks wonderful in the pic!! GLWS!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I will make sure I check the headstock. I already asked for a pic but didn't get one...

Make in Korea is the "fake" which people are saying is better. than the ones made by tokai.

The logo on the pickguard has me curious. It's either a bicycle or a couple of anime characters, or maybe toggles?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> The logo on the pickguard has me curious. It's either a bicycle or a couple of anime characters, or maybe toggles?


I was wondering about the same thing.
And yes, I was born insatiably curious.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Might be late but hey, the Wildcat has a routed mahogany body. with a maple laminate top - semi hollow. Sort analogous to the Gibson CS336. The P90s would have a somewhat difference sound compared to the ES339 P90 Pro


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ive decided against the wildkat, I have my semi hollow LP which takes care of the niche. 


And the blue one got away....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Ive decided against the wildkat, I have my semi hollow LP which takes care of the niche.
> 
> 
> And the blue one got away....


That is really too bad...I was hoping that you would get it.
There will be others...just be patient and enjoy the hunt/chase


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

it was only 350 with the case


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm absolutely tickled with both of my Epiphone 339's , one's a P90 pro ,the other one has the humbuckers with coil splitting. Each has it's own unique personality . No regrets or buyers remorse


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's a wildkat for sale in London, not sure if that's been mentioned.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Not looking for a wildkat anymore. I'm considering a Pan Trini Lopez at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2016)

There's two on kijiji at the moment.
Ancaster, $400.
Scarborough, $250 (may need work).
Happy hunting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2016)

You never mentioned what your budget is.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

4-600


----------

